# Fresh Pineapple



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

Just a query if fresh pineapple is recommended for bringing on labour is it OK to eat during the 2nd trimester?

I absolutely love the stuff but am not eating it daily but am eating it regularly.

Look forward to your response.

Thank you in advance.

Kind regards
Bev.xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, fruit is good for you.  To bring on labour you need to eat loads!  i have been told about 10, but don't quote me on that. That is alot of pineapple in 24 hours!!  

jan


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Jan, I think I can confirm I am craving fruit so this is a good thing for once... 

Thanks again.

Bev,


----------

